# Outdoor Tesla Charger



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Gotta install a 50A receptacle for a Tesla charging plug that will be in a car port and another outdoors at a cabin, figured I would do the same install for both. Called my supplier and they didn't know or have anything for outdoors.

Need a weather proof in-use type enclosure or cover for a 3wire 50A receptacle. Thought of some hack methods to get the job done, but since it's a Tesla, I thought it should actually look professional this time! :laughing: 

Any pro's out there come across this?


----------



## davenc (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ironically,Tesla fought to get a/c generated power the standard and gets his name on a battery powered jitney.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

He beat me to it, but I believe you'll have to change the receptacle to a three pronged variety. Have installed one in a hanger where the customer leaves the car while he's traveling. Make sure you get a test drive.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

davenc said:


>


Thought of something like this, though the cover I was looking at didn't bubble out like the one you posted. Unless you have done this install before, the problem I see is the tesla plug is really long and the cover won't close and make a proper waterproof seal.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

get a 12x12x8 3r can and put all that in it. come into the bottom with the tesla whip and a cord grip and plug it in.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

dont know how your gonna get a cord grip over all that fancy cord crap from tesla but....:whistling2::no::thumbup::laughing:


thats what i got



wait! check this! get a 2 inch 2 screw connector.......



im tired


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm doing the same job soon Frunk


my Q is, (usa standards, but you lot are par on that) does it need to have a disco?

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the point at which you need the disconnect is 60amp. So the high powered version needs one, the big wall hanger one. Correct me if I'm wrong. Wondering if they have changed the wiring for these, because I'd swear the one I did didn't have a neutral.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks your spot on via 625-23 nrp3, and i would image there has got to be some uniformity in charging stations? 

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tesla is its own thing. I don't think you can charge any other cars with theirs. The high powered one is nice because of the voltages it will operate at, though the wiring compartment is tiny.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Gotta install a 50A receptacle for a Tesla charging plug that will be in a car port and another outdoors at a cabin, figured I would do the same install for both. Called my supplier and they didn't know or have anything for outdoors.
> 
> Need a weather proof in-use type enclosure or cover for a 3wire 50A receptacle. Thought of some hack methods to get the job done, but since it's a Tesla, I thought it should actually look professional this time! :laughing:
> 
> Any pro's out there come across this?


We quite a lot of work for Tesla, We use a weather proof 4" deep box with a gasketed weather proof cover, but I use pretty much whatever the supply house has to offer just as long is weather proof.
You dont need a disconnect unless is a HPWC.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HPWC....?:001_huh:~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

He's talking the high powered wall charger.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> HPWC....?:001_huh:~CS~
































As you can see from the pictures above.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

Giorgio.g said:


> As you can see from the pictures above.


Is the knockout on the charger angled?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't believe so. It looks like he did what I had to do and use a threaded nipple because the material was 1/4-3/8 thick.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I don't believe so. It looks like he did what I had to do and use a threaded nipple because the material was 1/4-3/8 thick.


Right on the money.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

No disco at this party. Its basically installing a stove outlet, but plugging in a car instead. 

I'm still not totally sure what to do to make a nice clean TESLA install. I can do hack work any day, but a lot of people will obviously be checking this out. 

I don't hate the idea of mounting inside a WP box and coming in the bottom... Though hacky. Giorgio do you have pics of the 4" deep box and WP cover install?

Thanks all for the help so far!


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> No disco at this party. Its basically installing a stove outlet, but plugging in a car instead.
> 
> I'm still not totally sure what to do to make a nice clean TESLA install. I can do hack work any day, but a lot of people will obviously be checking this out.
> 
> ...


I found this one on my phone, I would have to ask my guys if they have any install pictures that they can send me so I can share with you.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a burning question. Why do these chargers need a NEMA 14-50r? In this day and age a 6-50r could easily do that job.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

davenc said:


>


The Rep from Tesla said that's the most commonly used enclosure and cover he's seen.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The Rep from Tesla said that's the most commonly used enclosure and cover he's seen.


I would say so too.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's just a shame that they designed the end of the 14-50 plug to be really long, and not like a typical 14-50 plug so it could stay under that weather proof cover all the time and actually be weather proof.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's just a shame that they designed the end of the 14-50 plug to be really long, and not like a typical 14-50 plug so it could stay under that weather proof cover all the time and actually be weather proof.


And be horribly inconvenient to connect and disconnect?


----------



## lakeview100 (Jan 14, 2013)

This outlet is on a Tesla site.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

lakeview100 said:


> This outlet is on a Tesla site.


If you look closely it is actually a plug


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

lakeview100 said:


> View attachment 35614
> 
> 
> This outlet is on a Tesla site.


Holy sheeeeeeet. Now I see why that thing is some ugly home-brew concoction. I cannot for the life of me get a U054 (that 50A 120/240 weatherproof enclosure for an rv.) The best I can do is get one in 7-10 business days. W T F!

Apparently Home Depot USA has 2 in stock.. recommending the customer drive their asses over there and get them. Had one supply guy arguing with me that you can't just plug an electric car into "house power", it needs a big charge controller box, which they sell. :laughing:

friiiiick sakes man. I used to like Tesla's, this job is an electric pain in my butt.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Holy sheeeeeeet. Now I see why that thing is some ugly home-brew concoction. I cannot for the life of me get a U054 (that 50A 120/240 weatherproof enclosure for an rv.) The best I can do is get one in 7-10 business days. W T F!
> 
> Apparently Home Depot USA has 2 in stock.. recommending the customer drive their asses over there and get them. Had one supply guy arguing with me that you can't just plug an electric car into "house power", it needs a big charge controller box, which they sell. :laughing:
> 
> friiiiick sakes man. I used to like Tesla's, this job is an electric pain in my butt.


 
Something tells me Tesla engineered this around DIY standards. Both use and installation. A range outlet to charge a car screams that alone. And seriously we also have to run #6 noodle to something that would've cost nothing to be made H-H-G?


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

panelbuilder said:


> If you look closely it is actually a plug


Looks more like a receptacle to me.:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ontariojer said:


> Looks more like a receptacle to me.:thumbup:


look at its label though.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> look at its label though.


Oh, I thought that was the instructions.:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> look at its label though.


The label should read, "Massive, ugly hack job."


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's actually quite versatile. They can plug into a regular 15 amp receptacle, a fifty amp receptacle, or the 100amp version. The first two don't need anything special. The third just a disconnect ahead of the equipment.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

what is proper way to install ? should it have a means of disconnect by the outlet ? incase tesla starts bugging out ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Gotta install a 50A receptacle for a Tesla charging plug that will be in a car port and another outdoors at a cabin, figured I would do the same install for both. Called my supplier and they didn't know or have anything for outdoors.
> 
> Need a weather proof in-use type enclosure or cover for a 3wire 50A receptacle. Thought of some hack methods to get the job done, but since it's a Tesla, I thought it should actually look professional this time! :laughing:
> 
> Any pro's out there come across this?


It's going to be an RV outlet.
The high power 100amp type is very rare and most don't get that.
The guy I installed the last one for had a driveway worth more than my house, was being real cheap assed with me so, I told him it would be 3k to install the outlet. Like always, he immediately tried to beat down the price.
He moved the outlet closer to the house, changed from the 100 to the 50 amp,
I cut the price in half, then gave him his 10% discount. The run was 70', PVC scratched in the ground just below the mulch and strapped to the wall.
Then waited for the car to arrive, had me install the charger hanger.

Wanted to move the outlet 4' because the cord was a little short.
$300. Nope! I'll just have "them" park the car closer to the house. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

lakeview100 said:


> View attachment 35614
> 
> 
> This outlet is on a Tesla site.


Ok, that is a bit bizarre.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's just a shame that they designed the end of the 14-50 plug to be really long, and not like a typical 14-50 plug so it could stay under that weather proof cover all the time and actually be weather proof.





IslandGuy said:


> And be horribly inconvenient to connect and disconnect?


Yes, they should be angled like regular 50A plugs. However, it could have a handle built in, like a fused pullout would. you would think tesla could figure that out.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The one customer I have with a Tesla wanted another 50 amp set up at his other house. I went to the hangar where he has the 50 amp set up and it was a 6-50r. They must have changed it at some point.


----------

